# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) >  Interest Check: short Werewolf 20 with Fera chronicle

## Marcarius5555

I still need to get some other games up and running, but what is the interest in a W20 chronicle w/ fera set in one of the following locations:

-Amazon -- either 1500s conquest period or modern day or near future (like Rifts South America: Werewolf edition)
-Wild West/Weird West: Texas border/Mexico -- I'd want to add some stuff like megafauna, undead, and dinosaurs to make more of a weird west/deadlands kind of a setting.
-Ancient Egypt under Akhenaten or Fatimid Caliphate.

----------

